# Meg & Milo Adoptable Pair in Arizona from HRI



## StarrLhasa

As a pair they are a bargain: neutered/spayed, up-to-date on everything, micro-chipped, sweet, loving and no bad habits - and they are REALLY ENTERTAINING!!

Meg and Milo in Arizona - Available for Adoption from Havanese Rescue

Milo and Meg are a bonded 8-month-old pair of perfect Havanese! They are spayed & neutered, up to date on all of their health needs, are trained to use a doggie door, crate trained - a total & adorable package!

Meg (aka "Wiggles") is a very energetic cream and light beige with black "highlights". She loves to play, play, and play to the utter exhaustion of the other dog(s). She, Milo, and her foster doggie sister have run a path in the carpets and yard playing "chase that doggie." She gets very excited each time she meets a new person or doggie friend during their walks as she tries to play with them immediately. Meg is the social butterfly! She greets everyone with a bark, first, and then becomes their best friend. She loves giving an abundance of sloppy kisses and does a mean "pedicure" on our toes in the evening as we watch TV.

Milo (aka "Mellow Milo") is a very sweet and loving little chocolate and white guy. He follows you everywhere unless he's occupied with a game of "chase that doggie" with the other dogs. He's very affectionate and loves to cuddle on your lap. He will look deeply into your eyes and tries very hard to communicate. It doesn't take long to figure out what he wants. "Let's play catch the ball." Or, "Let's shred your napkin." Or, "Can I please, please, please have a chewie!"

This adorable pair should be adopted together since they are so bonded. They do everything together. If one leaves the room, the other will follow immediately. They have become used to having the other to play with and sleep with, and they will make one lucky family complete with the love and affection they give so freely.

Meg and Milo are being fostered in Arizona.

A donation will be requested to adopt these dogs. The recommended donation amount will be based on the dogs' age, and medical and behavioral issues, if any. A completed application is required if you are interested in adoption. Thank you for considering a rescue dog!

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...vailable-for-adoption/1068-meg-and-milo-in-az


----------



## sandypaws

What an adorable pair. I hope someone steps up to the challenge of two Havs at once. They seem like the perfect duo.


----------



## TilliesMom

wow, what awesome havs!! I wonder why they are in rescue at 8 months old!??
Hope they find a home together soon!!! there is a lucky family out there for them for sure!


----------



## davetgabby

there you go Tammy ,you could handle three no problem.


----------



## Pucks104

What an adorable pair. I hope they find a loving home soon!


----------



## gelbergirl

Really Beautiful havs


----------



## Lila

Awww, they are adorable. Wish I could adopt them but it was all I could do to convince my husband of one. Hope they find a good home soon.


----------



## sprorchid

If I didn't already have three dogs, I'd snatch them up in a heartbeat. absolutely adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom

oh my gosh!!!!!


----------



## Desertgoldrush

I am new to this group and I am looking into adopting these two sweeties. I will let you all know what happens. I hope to meet them next week


----------



## gelbergirl

Desertgoldrush said:


> I am new to this group and I am looking into adopting these two sweeties. I will let you all know what happens. I hope to meet them next week


good luck Desertgoldrush - I hope it all works out!


----------



## sandypaws

*Meg and milo adoptable pair*



Desertgoldrush said:


> I am new to this group and I am looking into adopting these two sweeties. I will let you all know what happens. I hope to meet them next week


:welcome: What a wonderful thing you're thinking of doing for these two cute little munchkins. Hope all goes well for you and them next week. Good luck and keep us in the loop.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Good for you! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Eddie

Good for you, what a great thing your doing.:cheer2:


----------



## Desertgoldrush

*Meg and Milo......We love them!!*

We adopted these two the beginning of June and LOVE them. They are wonderful pets and perfect for us.


----------



## Pucks104

Congratulations on the addition of Meg and Milo to your family. It's great tat they could be adopted together.


----------



## gelbergirl

*Congratulations to all of you - looks like everything is going well.
Yeah!*


----------



## BearsMom

They are adorable!!! and seem right at home already  
Congrats!!!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome !!!! 
That's great news!!! I hope it works out. Please let us know how the meeting goes!


----------



## lfung5

Oops! Congrats you got them! I didn't see current post until now


----------



## lfung5

They seem perfect in every way! Do you know their history?


----------



## Beau's mom

Congratulations! You are All lucky!!


----------



## sandypaws

Oh, I'm so happy for all of you. It's great that they were able to stay together and seem to be fitting right in. Enjoy and keep us posted of their progress and pictures. :welcome:


----------



## fitxtreme

Congrats! Happy they found their forever home


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay! Congratulations, thank you for giving these two sweeties a home.


----------



## StarrLhasa

So happy to see photos of Meg and Milo settled in at your home. Congratulations!!


----------



## Suzi

Desertgoldrush said:


> We adopted these two the beginning of June and LOVE them. They are wonderful pets and perfect for us.


 That is so neat I wounder their story. Did you find them because of Starrs post here on the forum?


----------

